# how to wire a 220V furnace blower motor



## galole (Jan 9, 2016)

I need to wire a 208 - 230v Universal furnace blower motor. These are the specs of the motor:
Motor Type:UF
Spped: 3
Phase:1
Rotation: Reversible
HP: 1/3
AMP 2.7.

There are 6 cables coming out of the motor with the wire striped:
Blue
Red
Yellow
Black
Brown
Brown/white

There are other cables that come out of the motor and go back into the motor:

White connected to purple
Orange connected to brown

At last there is green cable.

My furnace is an old furnace and does not have a control panel that automatically changes the speeds of the motor. I need to wire the motor to use only one speed. I will like to know what color cable should I connect to L1 and L2, and what cables go to the capacitor.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Colours alone mean nothing, can vary by the motor. check motor for schematic on the motor, see how the old motor was wired.

north american furnaces have 120v motors unless electric.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Take a photo of the wiring diagram on the motor and post it .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

"Generally":
Brown and brown/white= capacitor 
Black = high speed
Yellow and blue = some middle speed
Red = low speed
Double pair of connected wires are the reversing option. You switch them to reverse rotation
Yellow might be the common, as there's no loose white

I did say general for a reason, as some manufacturers change things. Also, you said it was a 220v, but most furnaces are be 115v. Double check your furnace before replacing. 

Pictures will be required for more help

Cheers!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Electric furnaces and air handlers are 220 volt. There should be a wiring diagram with the new motor or on it.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

If gas fired , true ( 120 VAC ) . If electric resistance heat strips or a heat pump with electric resistance heat strips for back up / emergency heat , probably 240 VAC .

We still need a photo of the wiring diagram on the motor .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## galole (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you all for your input. My heating system is all electric heat pump. I am sure that that the voltage is correct. The motor that I have is a century 4KA35 and there was no schematics on the motor, nor in the box that it came from.


----------



## galole (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you all. I kept on looking online and I found the schematics for this motor. Brown and Brown/white to the capacitor, Yellow to L1, Black(hi speed) or Blue (med Speed) or Red (lo Speed) to L2. The other cables are for the rotation. Purple to white, and orange to brown counter clock wise. Purple to Orange, and brown to white clock wise. 

Best regards to all. Thanks a ton.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

galole said:


> Thank you all. I kept on looking online and I found the schematics for this motor. Brown and Brown/white to the capacitor, Yellow to L1, Black(hi speed) or Blue (med Speed) or Red (lo Speed) to L2. The other cables are for the rotation. Purple to white, and orange to brown counter clock wise. Purple to Orange, and brown to white clock wise.
> 
> Best regards to all. Thanks a ton.


Thanks for the feedback

Cheers!


----------

